# update von 7.3 auf 8.1 SuSE



## Gabi (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe das Linux 7.3.
Nun möchte ich fragen welche die Unterschiede zwischen Linux 7.3 und 8.1 sind? Sind diese Unterschiede rein intern (patches usw.) oder sind die auch ersichtlich und lohnt sich ein update?

Bis bald
Gabi


----------



## melmager (10. Januar 2003)

also 8.1 ist generalüberholt

kde ist komplett neu für ein anfänger lohnt schon der umstieg für ihn wird vieles einfacher 
für den profi eher weniger (ich kann mich mit einigen änderungen bis heute nicht anfreunden)

denn wen was einfacher wird kann man weniger seine eigenen ideen zu systemeinstellung durchboxen :-(


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (11. Januar 2003)

Ganz genereall hat SuSE 8.1 eine grafische sowie interne Generalüberholung von vielen Paketen bekommen.

Das einzigste was ziemlich stört ist, das die KDE immer mehr an Ressourcen frisst was ziemlich auf die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit geht.

Für Anfänger ist es empfehlenswert weil alles über eine Klick-n-Play Oberfläche (wie Windows) zu bedienen ist.

@melmager: Du kannst es trotzdem noch machen, Du musst nur wissen welche Konfigurationsfiles Du anfassen musst und welche Einstellungen machbar sind.


----------



## Gabi (17. Januar 2003)

Hallo Ihr zwei,

ich hab mir mal das 8.1 update gekauft. 
Nur "update"? hmm ... da wird immer geschrieben, dass nix
zum updaten ist!  

Ich hab dann eine "neu-installation" probiert und siehe da, 
es ging. Auch ohne dass ich eine evt. vorgänger CD einlegen 
musste.  

Also ich finde KDE echt gelungen, feine Sache (für mich)!

Nur hab ich da schon noch Probleme:

1.) Die Schriften sind im Browser so klein, dass man diese fast
nicht lesen kann  ... hab schon probiert Einstellungen usw. ...
aber ohne Erfolg ...

2.) Ich bin die Schriften von Windows gewohnt. Also sprich
 "Verdana, Arial ect. ..." kann man diese "leicht" installieren?
Wenn ja, wie?

3.) Ist das normal, dass das Surfen unter Linux sooooooo langsam geht?
auch mit proxy einstellungen?

Ich komme irgendwie ins zweifeln ...
wäre das Linux-Mandrake besser als Suse?

hmm ... viele Fragen, ich weis. Aber leider bin ich halt noch anfängerin ..

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## melmager (18. Januar 2003)

zu 1)
kontrollzentrum / erscheinugsbild

zu 2) auch über konrollzentrum/schriften

zu 3) nein muss das gleiche tempo wie unter win sein 



> Ich komme irgendwie ins zweifeln ...
> wäre das Linux-Mandrake besser als Suse?



jein  das grundsystem ist gleich nur bei suse ist die verwaltung wesentlich besser  
bei mandrake sollte man schon wissen was man tut sprich vorkenntnisse müssen vorhanden sein ..


----------



## Gabi (18. Januar 2003)

Hi melmager,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Jetzt ist mir ein bisschen leichter (zwecks zweifel)!  

Das mit den Schriften probier ich heute noch aus!

Gruß
Gabi


----------

